# SUZUKI DF15A / 20A owners your help PLEASE!!



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Return... I have a DF30A and experienced none of those issues.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

As above, I have a 25, none of these issues.
JC


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds like a major problem with it. Bring it into your dealer.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

IThanks for the input guys, but I am looking for replies from df15/20a owners.
with the engine out of gear and idling it is dead quiet, increase the throttle slightly and the whine type noise starts, increase the throttle a little more and the whine changes in pitch/tone. it is very noticeable if you take the engine cover off.
do any of you df15/20a owners have this same noise??
as rpm is limited when in neutral I can not listen to it at higher rpms.
also, during the 20 hr break in period, do the engine electronics limit max rpm limit??


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a DF20A, it does not "whine". Sounds like bearing issues....take it to dealer.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I have a DF20A, it does not "whine". Sounds like bearing issues....take it to dealer.


I have the 15hp,and have not had any noise like you have-it is noticeably louder than a honda 4 banger-but still better any other motor I've ever owned. Sounds like you should take it to your dealer and have them look at it before you have permanent damage?


----------



## Daniel Carey (Sep 24, 2016)

mtnbowhunter said:


> HI GANG
> I just bought a new df20as short shaft manual start tiller OUTBOARD AND PUT IT ON MY 12FT ALUMINUM HULL inflatable( the engine was manufactured in jan.18,2016). I previously had a 2006 mercury 15hp 4stroke on it.
> SO, I am now breaking in the engine.
> - the engine is anything but quiet when running much over idle, it has a high pitched whine that is very anoying, like it has straight cut gears kind of sound, exhaust noise is minimal
> ...


I too recently bought a 20AS, it is much quieter than my Tohatsu at idle and at running speeds. The whine and vibration are also present with my skiff, but it is fiberglass, thus it's probably not as prevalent as with aluminum . I have a different take on it, I am not bothered at all. To me it feels more like a power plant of an engine on the skiff. The vibration definitely goes away once I am on plane. It is that half to 3/4 power range that I have the vibration. I know a few folks with this engine, I personally do not think this is anything to worry about. I have about 30 hours on mine and I've never looked back.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

Daniel Carey said:


> I too recently bought a 20AS, it is much quieter than my Tohatsu at idle and at running speeds. The whine and vibration are also present with my skiff, but it is fiberglass, thus it's probably not as prevalent as with aluminum . I have a different take on it, I am not bothered at all. To me it feels more like a power plant of an engine on the skiff. The vibration definitely goes away once I am on plane. It is that half to 3/4 power range that I have the vibration. I know a few folks with this engine, I personally do not think this is anything to worry about. I have about 30 hours on mine and I've never looked back.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

if any members here have their Suzuki df15/20a fuel injected motor in the water I would REALLY appreciate it if you could do the following.
start the engine, warm it up, remove the engine cover, listen to the engine OUT OF GEAR.
- at idle is it VERY quiet?
-then go just a little bit up in throttle - is the motor still quiet or is it making a very audible whine type of noise??
- then increase the RPMS a little more -what do you hear - motor still quiet or if it is making the whine, has it changed in pitch and volume???

I am 130 mile round trip from my very small rural dealer who is not on the water. I do not think he has the experience to know if this noise is normal or not.
I want to leave for my winter trip south with this motor in early nov. so need to have the issue, if it is one, dealt with soon. the motor has 5 hrs on it and made this noise since the moment I started it. the dealer tank ran it at the shop before I picked it up, he does not have another one in stock.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mtnbowhunter said:


> if any members here have their Suzuki df15/20a fuel injected motor in the water I would REALLY appreciate it if you could do the following.
> start the engine, warm it up, remove the engine cover, listen to the engine OUT OF GEAR.
> - at idle is it VERY quiet?
> -then go just a little bit up in throttle - is the motor still quiet or is it making a very audible whine type of noise??
> ...


I'll be in the water Saturday. I'll let you know.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'll be in the water Saturday. I'll let you know.


Great!!! appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mtnbowhunter said:


> if any members here have their Suzuki df15/20a fuel injected motor in the water I would REALLY appreciate it if you could do the following.
> start the engine, warm it up, remove the engine cover, listen to the engine OUT OF GEAR.
> - at idle is it VERY quiet? If you plan on coming south maybe you would be able to find a certified Suzuki dealer where your going check it out.
> -then go just a little bit up in throttle - is the motor still quiet or is it making a very audible whine type of noise??
> ...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry still getting use to changes on page. Since your coming south maybe you could have a Suzuki dealer where your going check it out anyway good luck.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

yes,but since I only have 4-5 hrs on the motor I want it dealt with before I leave.
I sent a video/sound recording of it to my dealer and he forwarded it to the Suzuki tech dept. however, if from what I read about Suzuki support I will not hold my breath.
it is more important to me to get info from this forum from real time users so that if it is an issue I can pressure my dealer
and Suzuki to do something about it.
Thanks


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Post up a video if you can.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

if I can figure out how to get it from my pc into this thread I will!!!!!!!!11


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

no luck posting a video of the noise I am talking about
if you google "suzki df15/20a help please" one of the hits will be on cruisers.forums, clik on that and scroll down the thread and I was able to post a video there


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

mtnbowhunter said:


> HI GANG
> I just bought a new df20as short shaft manual start tiller OUTBOARD AND PUT IT ON MY 12FT ALUMINUM HULL inflatable( the engine was manufactured in jan.18,2016). I previously had a 2006 mercury 15hp 4stroke on it.
> SO, I am now breaking in the engine.
> - the engine is anything but quiet when running much over idle, it has a high pitched whine that is very anoying, like it has straight cut gears kind of sound, exhaust noise is minimal
> ...


I have had my DF20A for two years on a Scott 16 duck boat ( same hull as a Towee). I get a bit of vibration just off idle when going really slow, 5 mph slow, it's the nature of small 2 cylinder 4 cycle motors, due to being 2 cylinder and the firing sequence of a 4 stroke you often get some parts of the rev range that will create a bit vibration. I've seen it on 4 cylinder car engines of the past. I just increase the throttle a tad and it smooths right out. It is incredibly quiet at idle, and of course much louder under throttle, but still quieter than a two stroke. Not sure what you are hearing in terms of a whine. If I go out in the next few days I'll record it on my phone.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

I can maybe live with the vibration but it is the engine noise when underway that is so annoying
my 15hp merc 4 strike was as loud or louder at speed but it was not the high pitched whine type of noise of the df20
it is worst at 1/3 to 1/2 throttle, right where I use it a lot.
if you ever remember a small block chev with a gear driven cam or the old superchargers used on hot rods, that is what the df20 whine reminds me of. it is like they are using straight cut gears in the drive and/or a really noisy fuel injection pump system.
I just find it is hard on my ears.
when you sat at the front of my boat with the merc at cruise speed the engine noise was much quieter than at the back,
but no difference with the df20.
unless of course, if I have a lemon!!!!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

mtnbowhunter said:


> I can maybe live with the vibration but it is the engine noise when underway that is so annoying
> my 15hp merc 4 strike was as loud or louder at speed but it was not the high pitched whine type of noise of the df20
> it is worst at 1/3 to 1/2 throttle, right where I use it a lot.
> if you ever remember a small block chev with a gear driven cam or the old superchargers used on hot rods, that is what the df20 whine reminds me of. it is like they are using straight cut gears in the drive and/or a really noisy fuel injection pump system.
> ...


I think I know what you are hearing. I don't categorize it as a whine, It's almost more of a whistle sound and it's at fairly low throttle which makes sense based on what you are telling me. You need to run that boat at greater throttle/ speeds a bit, you don't want any sustained WOT during break in but you need open her up a bit. Until you brought this up, I never even thought about the sound. BTW, This has been the best outboard I have had. It starts immediately, runs great, and has the best fuel economy of all the 20 hp 2 strokes. But like most things in life YMMV. I'd stay in touch with the dealer/ Suzuki just so you have a "paper trail". I'm thinking you're ok it's just different than you are used to and that aluminum RIB can resonate. I had a 12' Avon at one time, would love to have it back and drop my Zuk on it and run some Hill Country rivers. Cheers


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

As promised, ran my Zuk 20 today, and I think what you described is normal. The whine and vibration pretty much go away above 3/4 throttle. The vibration and whine are worst at mid throttle. That's my assessment, hope it helps.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank You so much for doing that, this forum has been SO helpfull !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it is too bad that the noise and vibration is in the range where I run the boat the most!!!
should always try before you buy, always wanted to get a Honda, but after reading about the df15/20 on this and other forums made the decision, pays to ask a lot of questions!!!
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

on another note - is it true that during the df20's, 20hour break in period when in forward gear and under power the motor's computer will not allow the engine to go to full revs/rpms????


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

mtnbowhunter said:


> on another note - is it true that during the df20's, 20hour break in period when in forward gear and under power the motor's computer will not allow the engine to go to full revs/rpms????


I had a new suzuki and there wasn't anything to stop the motor from reaching full revs during break in. If your under propped the motor will hit the rev limiter though.


----------



## markp (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes that s the rev limiter. I am finished my 3rd hour of break in last night same motor. Here is my take/// 14' 4" griff craft / "stump knocker lite" lol .At first I was disappointed with the vibration but it seems to be smoothing out .The whining sound I only get when I back off throttle for a couple seconds .There is a guy on here w a go pro video and his seems like it has a constant high pitch but not annoying .Going out today for another hour or so will pay closer attention to whats going on .


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a 9.8 nissan 4 Stroke same whine :-(


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

I will keep you updated on the outcome of my DF 20

I have returned it to the dealer and they have done a bunch of tests on it and they think everything is normal

I have asked for my money back as I am Totally unhappy with the whine as I find it hurts my ears and is very tiring

My old Merc 15 horse 4 stroke is actually quieter at half throttle then the new df20 I guess I should've gone with the Honda as I know they are quiet from experience

To anyone thinking of purchasing this motor try to take one for a test drive or go in someone's boat who has one


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You can faintly hear it in this video

I had a Customer that thought that their Water Heater was "Too Noisy" 

but it was up in a Loft and the sound went everywhere ...

You may need to use half expanded ear plugs 

but having sensitive hearing is NOT a bad thing ...


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

please go to vimeo.com and use the search box for " Suzuki df20 " there are 2 good videos I posted there that show the issues at both idle and at speed.
my dealer and a Suzuki rep/tech looked at my engine and said all is normal and as yet I have not been able to get my money back


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

mtnbowhunter said:


> please go to vimeo.com and use the search box for " Suzuki df20 " there are 2 good videos I posted there that show the issues at both idle and at speed.
> my dealer and a Suzuki rep/tech looked at my engine and said all is normal and as yet I have not been able to get my money back


Sell it and move on.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

noeettica said:


> I had a 9.8 nissan 4 Stroke same whine :-(


I had the same motor about in `06 on a little j14 I got to tool around the kids in some of the lakes where you are at. The Nissan is actually a Tohatsu with a different sticker on the cowling. It was a turd! Like RunningOnEmpty just stated, I sold it and moved on.

mtnbowhunter - That's odd that you are having that experience.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Its


mtnbowhunter said:


> please go to vimeo.com and use the search box for " Suzuki df20 " there are 2 good videos I posted there that show the issues at both idle and at speed.
> my dealer and a Suzuki rep/tech looked at my engine and said all is normal and as yet I have not been able to get my money back


It is a shame that the customer isn't right anymore they should give you back your money because them eating the motor would be good company policy. The best thing you can do is sell it and move on I also had a problem with a well known boat builder here in Florida( maverick) they suck and will bad mouth said builder the rest of my life.


----------



## mtnbowhunter (Oct 12, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Its
> It is a shame that the customer isn't right anymore they should give you back your money because them eating the motor would be good company policy. The best thing you can do is sell it and move on I also had a problem with a well known boat builder here in Florida( maverick) they suck and will bad mouth said builder the rest of my life.



i think Suzuki makes a pretty good motor and it has a lot of good features but for the speeds I use it , especially higher speed trolling and in my light aluminum inflatable, it is not a good choice.
I just hope potential buyers read this and are aware of its bad points, I wish I had this info before I bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

What's so bad about it besides the noise? If there is nothing mechanically wrong with it, there really isn't anything you can do besides sell it and eat the loss. I'm not sure I blame the dealer or Suzuki for not buying it back if they can't find anything wrong.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

mtnbowhunter said:


> i think Suzuki makes a pretty good motor and it has a lot of good features but for the speeds I use it , especially higher speed trolling and in my light aluminum inflatable, it is not a good choice.
> I just hope potential buyers read this and are aware of its bad points, I wish I had this info before I bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bought a brand new suzuki df25a this year and sold it a few months later. It was a really nice motor, but it had a few issues that I couldn't deal with. I went back to a yamaha 2 stroke and life is good again.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Really ! if that's the "whine" and "vibration"

Even a "Torquedo" whines ...

there probably is NO safe haven for you , sorry to say. 

This VVV

"What's so bad about it besides the noise? If there is nothing mechanically wrong with it, there really isn't anything you can do besides sell it and eat the loss. I'm not sure I blame the dealer or Suzuki for not buying it back if they can't find anything wrong."


----------

